# Mac Newly Minted with Silverthorn



## mevish (Aug 11, 2009)

*Products Used:*

Face: Studio Sculpt SPF 15 Foundation
Lotion: Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturiser

Primer: Urban Decay Primer Potion
Under Eye Line Filler: Mac Transparent Finishing Powder

Eyes: Newly Minted(1st half) Mac silverthorn
(2nd half to Brow Bone)

Highlighter: Mac Lightshade

Cheeks: Mac Refined Golden Bronzer,Mac Improvise

Mascara: Clinique High Impact Mascara
Liquid Eyeliner: Jet Black Miss Sporty

Lips: Mac Saint Germain with with Mac Clear Lipsloss

Studio Fix Finish Spray

*I have also done a tutorial on this look on my Youtube Channel *


----------



## 2nigurl (Aug 11, 2009)

oh its so nice! youre gorgeous!


----------



## mevish (Aug 11, 2009)

@2nigurl: Thanks so much gorgeous


----------



## amrogers78 (Aug 11, 2009)

Love!  I have both of those colors and never thought of putting them together!  Beautiful look!


----------



## mevish (Aug 11, 2009)

@amrogers78: Thanks babe


----------



## User38 (Aug 11, 2009)

beautiful combination


----------



## XIOMR- (Aug 11, 2009)

wow i love the green colour!
it looks amazing


----------



## sherby2722 (Aug 11, 2009)

Very pretty


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Aug 11, 2009)

youre gorgeous and your liner is so perfect!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 11, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## elongreach (Aug 11, 2009)

Love it


----------



## anneh89 (Aug 11, 2009)

looks fantastic


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 11, 2009)

this makes me want to like newly minted...


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 11, 2009)

What a fabulous combination, and your liner is amazing.

Beautiful.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW! That's gorgeous! I have both Newly Minted and Silverthorn and didn't think that both can be so pretty together! I must try that!


----------



## smellzd32 (Aug 11, 2009)

You look gorgeous and the make up looks flawless!


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 11, 2009)

Soooo pretty!


----------



## n_c (Aug 11, 2009)

I really like the color combination, very pretty FOTD


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 11, 2009)

this is stunning! your blending is insane!


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 11, 2009)

Gorgeous Combination. Love your Liner!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 11, 2009)

This is so gorgeous!


----------



## Zoffe (Aug 11, 2009)

Perfectly blended! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And I'm jealous of your brows


----------



## Tahti (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome combination, your liner is perfect too!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Aug 11, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## fintia (Aug 11, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## joey444 (Aug 11, 2009)

Perfect blending and liner!


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 11, 2009)

That's such an unexpected combination, I love it.


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 11, 2009)

Your face looks flawless!!! I love your e/l application!


----------



## numpylicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Ah I neeed to get me that Newly Minted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's such a nice colour, and so is your nail varnish! Where's it from?


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 11, 2009)

I love your eyeliner!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiiiiiiiiiiifulll!!!!!


----------



## christina83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, im really loving this colour combo


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 12, 2009)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So jealous how you can take 3 shadows and create flawless looks!! This is Perfect!!!!


----------



## lipglosseater (Aug 12, 2009)

So beautiful!! Perfect lining skills too!!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 12, 2009)

Gorgeous.  I really love the lip color on you.


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 12, 2009)

this is really pretty... newly minted looks great on you! love the liner


----------



## mevish (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you all girls I really appreciate it! I'm a newbie and I already feel at home


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 12, 2009)

you're so freakin talented. I love your colour combos


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 12, 2009)

I so wish newly minted looked this good on me! When i ise it, its a chalky mess, lol!!


----------



## mevish (Aug 13, 2009)

thank you girls!

i love newly minted, way of making good use of it is packing it on very gently with your eye shadow brush I think that helps avoiding the hot mess


----------



## User67 (Aug 13, 2009)

That is such a hard color to work with! But, you make Newly Minted look flawless!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 13, 2009)

another pretty look from you, love it!


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 13, 2009)

flawless blending!!  and your liner is so fantastic.


----------



## unkn0wn (Aug 20, 2009)

nice blending! especially since newly minted is verrry hard to blend.


----------



## sayonara (Aug 20, 2009)

this is really pretty


----------



## LASHionista (Aug 23, 2009)

This is some awesum liner! I absolutely love Silverthorn!


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 10, 2010)

i love this so much. if u happen to read this-what nailpolish are u wearing? i need it lol.


----------



## elle25 (Jan 10, 2010)

This is such a pretty look. I would never have thought to put those 2 together. Great job!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jan 10, 2010)

*saved* this is gorgeous and you're beautiful!


----------



## QueenJollene (Jan 10, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 10, 2010)

You are gorgeous! I love this look.


----------



## MAC_BABE (Jan 10, 2010)

nice...I love your wing!


----------



## CajunFille' (Jan 11, 2010)

Great color combo & a perfect wing...I love it!


----------



## aziza (Jan 11, 2010)

I love how simple this is! Very pretty!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jan 16, 2010)

LOVE those colors on you! They just pop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love Clinique High Impact Mascara as well, it's fabulous.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow - you look beautiful!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 16, 2010)

i like how you did the lighter shadow outside near the liner flick!


----------



## scarlettholly (Jan 16, 2010)

I did a smoky teal look, but this makes me want to try it out with silverthorn - thanks for the idea!


----------



## mevish (Jan 16, 2010)

Scarletholly: no problem hun anytime


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 17, 2010)

looks stunning!


----------



## 150mgoflove (Jan 17, 2010)

omg i love the lip + eye combo


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 2, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! This is a fantastic combination and the whole look is totally flawless.  Love it. Love it. Love it.   
   Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mevish (Feb 3, 2010)

*Thank you so much Hypathya




*


----------

